# HP DL20G9 XHCI won't work with FreeBSD10 i386....



## Chi Min Wang (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello Everyone:
      I am trying to install FreeBSD10 i386 on HP DL20G9,but the XHCI driver failed to initialize the Sunrise Point-H XHCI controller(PCI VID:0x8086 PID:0xa12f),the syslog says....


```
Oct 23 07:17:09 lab kernel: xhci0: Controller does not support 4K page size.
Oct 23 07:17:09 lab kernel: xhci0: Could not initialize softc
Oct 23 07:17:09 lab kernel: device_attach: xhci0 attach returned 6
```

But it works with FreeBSD10 x86-64,maybe caused by MMIO address issue,could someone give me some hints??  Thanks!!


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

Why do you want to install the i386 version when AMD64 works?


----------



## Chi Min Wang (Oct 24, 2016)

SirDice said:


> Why do you want to install the i386 version when AMD64 works?



Thanks,but we had some ancient binaries which might work on i386 only....


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

AMD64 has support for 32 bit executables.


----------



## Chi Min Wang (Oct 24, 2016)

SirDice said:


> AMD64 has support for 32 bit executables.



Those "ancient" binaries are linked with specific shared library,I had failed porting it to X86-64....


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2016)

What are those? There may be better solutions.


----------

